# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Luciole

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Luciole est née début août 2021 et a été prise en charge par l'association le 18 octobre. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire pour former des étudiants aux manipulations. Elle vit actuellement en famille d'accueil chez Adeline, où elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie.





Son caractère
Luciole est une lapine très curieuse, qui adore explorer son environnement. Peu farouche, elle a approché sa famille d'accueil dès le lendemain de sa sortie. Elle apprécie les câlins, mais uniquement lorsqu'elle le souhaite. Elle a d'ailleurs une manière bien à elle de demander des câlins, en donnant des petits coups de nez sur les pieds de sa famille d'accueil.
Sociable avec tous (animaux, adultes, enfants), Luciole a rencontré par inadvertance le chat de sa première famille d'accueil et lui a fait un bisou sur le nez.  :amur: Après cette première rencontre, l'entente était parfaite entre eux; elle le cherchait et aimait le suivre dans ses déplacements à travers l'appartement.
Luciole a changé de famille d'accueil en novembre et s'est très rapidement adaptée à ce changement d'environnement. C'est une lapine très active, qui court et saute partout. Elle aime beaucoup son tunnel.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Luciole en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Luciole pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

